
Most Important Interview Question to Ask Remote Candidates - gk1
https://www.groovehq.com/blog/friday-qa-may-19-2017
======
fgrimes
"If someone hasn’t put much thought into their setup and works from their
couch 100% of the time, or worse, “doesn’t know yet,” this signals that they
might not be ready for a remote position yet."

False. Unfortunately, this (and similarly ignorant snap judgments I've seen
and heard) is yet another example of why companies fail at hiring.

~~~
keyboardhitter
I totally agree, because I have had my best remote work done while feeling
comfortable in the way I see fit -- sometimes that's going back to a super
organized desk and feeling peaceful, other times it's grabbing my laptop as
quickly as possible to solve a problem, plopping down on the couch or bed, and
not being impeded by having to get anywhere or plug anything in.

The latter does _feel_ unprofessional at times for me only because it reminds
me of my technological self outside of work context. But as soon as I make
that connection I feel more in control of what i am doing, because my
environment is there to back it up that yes, this is the same place where I
had late-night hacking sessions and etc, this is where I initially got to know
my skills and interest before work was even a factor. I feel because of that,
I am able to produce more "genuine" work at times.

I guess everyone is different. Companies definitely should not put desirable
remote work styles into 1 box, that's for sure.

~~~
anotheryou
But that would be a good answer, that it depends on the task and how you feel
and that you have made this experience already.

------
otaviokz
"If someone hasn’t put much thought into their setup and works from their
couch 100% of the time, or worse, “doesn’t know yet,” this signals that they
might not be ready for a remote position yet."

Seriously, why people post such shallow opinions here?

